# What APC ??



## proper-job (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi guys, Basically when i wash a car i go round the wheels and front bumper sills and mirrors with a diluted TFR soloution to help loosen the bugs ( as they are the worst fight with foam) Everyone is on about using APC in their threads and i type APC in on Ebay and there was hundreds of types, what do you guys use and what is going to be the best buy for me ??? Or if anyone else has any better ideas ??

Thanks


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Autosmart G101 ftw :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Daisy from tescos. Cheap and effective.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner but there are many as you will no doubt see as they appear here. I just found the Megs one works for me when I need one.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

I love G101 but I do like Megs Apc aswell which is why I have both.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

As per Russ above - Daisy / Stardrops from Tesco at around £1 a shout are fine. I use these for exteriors and shuts.

I've moved to Flash with Febreze (at around 10:1 dilution ratio) for interiors though.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

bilt hamber surfex HD works a charm as an APC at really low concentrations and it's a great degreaser to boot!! cheap as chips for a 5L bottle, under £15 from elite car care.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Megs APC for me as well.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been using the Maxolen APC over the last month or so and its spot on. Did the wifes car today and its brought the mold and moss off no problem. Plus you can dilute it and use it for cleaning your microfibres.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Megs APC for me as well.


Me too. Dilutes well and works well at weak solutions.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

i like G101!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Megs for inside Surfex for outside, both are much better than any supermarket APC IMHO


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

maestegman said:


> As per Russ above - Daisy / Stardrops from Tesco at around £1 a shout are fine. I use these for exteriors and shuts.
> 
> I've moved to Flash with Febreze (at around 10:1 dilution ratio) for interiors though.


Same for me....


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Starnjagloss Blue Stark APC, works like a charm at 1:5, even at home


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Whats wrong with your normal shampoo for shuts and sills etc, is it not strong enough?

I used Daisy from Tesco but it doesnt work for me, within 30 seconds theres no foaming, just nice smelling water ???


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I use Megs APC and CG Greenclean


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I like using W2,its the best APC ive tried so far.


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

I use AG cleanall it works for me


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Espuma G202 for me, as good on interiors and carpets as it is on hard surfaces and degreasing door shuts, hinges, engine bays. it has great dilution ratios ( up to 100:1) and use all round the house also, kitchen, bathroom, floors, carpets. We now dothe reverse and top up the daisy bottles with G202 as its way cheaper and does the same job if not better, IMO. p.s.Thanks to Tim @ Envy for the pointer.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

AS g101 dilutes massively


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

G101 is epic stuff andas said before flash with febreeze apc for interiors!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

AS G101 for me, at £16.50 for 5L.

Megs APC is £24 for 3.78L


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*Cheap as Chips Bargain Hunters*

Espuma G202 less than a tenner for 5 litres dilutes up to 100:1 depending on task :thumb:


----------



## Fermani (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had nothing but great experiences with Optimum Opti-Clean. Very effective and versatile product.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Eimann Fabrik Hi Intensity Cleaner. Dilutable for any job.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

what would the dilution rate be on star drops / daisy? which ones to buy?


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Can AutoFinesse Citrus Power be used as an APC?


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Megs APC here, seems to last ages which is great.

Contrary to the above, I could almost swear my jar of Megs APC was only around £13 - but that's a year or 2 ago now!


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Has to be G101 and surfex hd for me. Both are brilliant products. 

Daisy and the like are rubbish IMO. A total waste of money (even though they are cheap).


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Daisy and Flash APCs work well for me and both are on a par with Megs APC in my experience.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> Daisy from tescos. Cheap and effective.


Heh. I had a gallon of Megs APC, finished it (you go through the stuff quickly) and instead of forking out £22 for another gallon I tried the Tesco APC. To say I was disappointed was an understatement, the stuff did not have anywhere near the level of foam the Megs did and the cleaning power was imo nowhere near the same.

AS G101 seems a good shout, from what I've heard it's stronger than Megs APC and cheaper too :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

daisey (cheap as,but its ok)

G101(the dugs baws)

megs APC(the cats baws)

you need them all really to see whats what,there so many uses :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

W2 is an incredible APC but it is not very cheap. It is much much better than any else i've ever tried though.
Megs is fine for interior and exterior.
Surfex is really powerful for exterior cleaning/degreasing duty but it can't be used on interior. 
I've actually all of them


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma G202 soooooo much better than anything else.


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

G101 for sure.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

APC for me is chemical guys green clean.. swear by it and tried a few.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

G101...cheap and works great even at 10/1 ratio.


----------



## bighed (May 18, 2008)

Another one for G101 here too


----------

